# Breastfeeding and EWCM



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

So, I am EBF my 2.5 month old. No soothers, nursing on cue 24-7, etc. I have been having large amounts of EWCM on and off for the past couple of weeks.
With my first DD, my cycle returned at 10 months PP. With my second, it returned around 16 mo. PP (I was tandem nursing so I suspect that's why it came back later).
I don't remember if I had EWCM prior to AF returning the last times.
I am wondering if I am considered fertile or if LAM would presumably still be effective.

What are others' experiences with this?

Thanks!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

If you are avoiding then I would be careful. The chance of getting pg now might only be 2% but it could happen considering your ewcm. If you have any spotting or bleeding I would consider you potentially fertile. Watch out for other signs like ovulation pain. It sounds like you may get AF back sooner this time. Usually there are several patches of ewcm before ppaf.


----------

